# How to find my volume id



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

I need to find out what my "volume id" number is for my hd. Is there an easy way to do this running either win98 or xp, or from dos?

I have Sandra installed and when I select "drive information", and then under "volume information", it will list my drive's serial number. Is this the same thing as a volume id?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Start/Programs/Accessories/SystemTools/SystemInformation 
On the toolbar click Tools/DirectXDiagonsticTool/Sound and your there. C-Ya! Good luck (that was for Windows 98 instructions)


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Start>run>dxdiag...................same thing


----------

